# PTO HP and accessories



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Just getting My feet wet in the world of tractors. so don't beat me up with this lame question.
PTO HP ratings.. I see many Agri tractors with . like 38 HP diesel engines and like 29 HP PTO's I'm looking at a TLB with a 50HP diesel but only says the PTO is 25HP. Then I look at some 5 and 6 foot Cat 1 Mowers and they are asking for 35-50HP PTO's. 
Will I get away with 25HP? Will it bog down the machine? will something Break? I guess I'm not sure how the HP of the PTO is calculated. 540RPM is 540 RPM I can't imagine it takes a lot of HP to spin up a single stage Finishing Mower.This is the machine I want to purchase. It's showing a mower in teh PIC but looking at the specs.. the numbers aren't happy. I can't believe it wont handle a Mower with ease


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Shiny!

That's a pretty package


----------

